# What's Your Sexual Preference?



## Erewolf (May 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if something like this has been made, so I decided to poll you guys. Personally I'm bi sexual, and I was just wondering what YOU guys are. So uhm, vote away plox. C:


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 20, 2009)

I might as well be asexual. People as mean and ugly as myself don't get laid.


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

bisexual is one word :V


----------



## Erewolf (May 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> bisexual is one word :V



SHUTUPSHINDO D:


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I might as well be asexual. People as mean and ugly as myself don't get laid.



wow, doesn't get much more negative than that :I

well, I'm the first one to click on gay so uh... yay me :v


----------



## Kryn (May 20, 2009)

I voted bisexual, but I lean heavily towards men. I thought I was just gay for the longest time, life is to damn confusing


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I voted bisexual, but I lean heavily towards men. I thought I was just gay for the longest time, life is to damn confusing


and disappointing when you find out a gay man is now bisexual >:I

I'm alooone


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 20, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, I'm straight. I mean, I'll try to be open-minded about it in the future, but chicks just don't get me hot. At all. 
I mean... women are gross. Boobs? ew. To me they're like bags of fat dangling from a deformed chest. Vaginas? bleh bleh! 
Maybe I shoulda been a dude... oh well. Guess I'll have to settle for fucking them instead of being them.


----------



## iBurro (May 20, 2009)

I'm asexual. :B No interest or desire in the romantic scene, never have been.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 20, 2009)

*sigh* Another one of these? Can't we just sticky this thread so it isn't recreated anymore?

+1 for straight.


----------



## Wulf (May 20, 2009)

Bisexual for me. I have separate criteria for each gender.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 20, 2009)

Another bisexual here xP


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Another bisexual here xP



I give up >:I


----------



## Kryn (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> and disappointing when you find out a gay man is now bisexual >:I
> 
> I'm alooone



Engh, it's not like I went out and married some girl. Still pretty alone myself.


----------



## pheonix (May 20, 2009)

I'm bisexual...for now.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Engh, it's not like I went out and married some girl. Still pretty alone myself.


I mean sexuality wise I'm alone... this fandom isn't the best place to go looking for full on fags xD


----------



## Kryn (May 20, 2009)

Everyone is a little bi anyway. I'm about as close to gay as a bisexual can get.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Everyone is a little bi anyway. I'm about as close to gay as a bisexual can get.


love wise, sure... you can't help who you fall in love with. but sexual wise, gawds no


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 20, 2009)

I put undecided. While I know for a fact I am straight, well, you never know


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Arch Wolf said:


> I put undecided. While I know for a fact I am straight, well, you never know



it's not a fact if you're undecided :\


----------



## pheonix (May 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Everyone is a little bi anyway. I'm about as close to gay as a bisexual can get.



I don't know man, I'll give you a run for your money on that one.


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> it's not a fact if you're undecided :\



What I mean is, you never know what may happen if I get bored and experiment...


----------



## Emofur (May 20, 2009)

+1 for bisexual
=D


----------



## alicewater (May 20, 2009)

+1 For another bisexual. 

I like woman, but I still find my ex-boyfriend very appealing sexually.


----------



## Beta Link (May 20, 2009)

Damn straight. 

And wow, I'm pretty sure I've seen this exact same thread before. And I've only been here about a month. :|


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

prediction: 

Bisexual: 1,456,563
Gay: 5
Straight: 10


----------



## slydude851 (May 20, 2009)

im still 14 and have been thinking about this for a while, i only put my arm around girls and some guys that are really close friends but not too often.  i hug only women except for my parents.  so yeah i guess im straight.


----------



## Kanin (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I give up >:I


 
Ceuper is, he'll post soon enough, they you won't be the only one who is gay.



slydude851 said:


> im still 14 and have been thinking about this for a while, i only put my arm around girls and some guys that are really close friends but not too often. i hug only women except for my parents. so yeah i guess im straight.


 
I was like that, sort of.

I'm bi, I've completely accepted it now.


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 20, 2009)

lol i think that the percentages on furry sexual preferences are in need of a change. Most of us are bi, then straight, then gay lol.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Ceuper is, he'll post soon enough, they you won't be the only one who is gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he told me himself he isn't completely sure about that... just because he met me doesn't mean he's now all of a sudden gay ya know :\

and yea, I think he's in that stage... whether or not he's straight, he's not gonna like the proccess in between xD  I was straight up in denial and hateful towards it at first...


----------



## Kanin (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> he told me himself he isn't completely sure about that... just because he met me doesn't mean he's now all of a sudden gay ya know :\


 
Idk, I keep forgetting. :/


----------



## pheonix (May 20, 2009)

Arch Wolf said:


> lol i think that the percentages on furry sexual preferences are in need of a change. Most of us are bi, then straight, then gay lol.



Well most of the guy furries are out having fun with other gay furries. Trust me there's a fair share of gay furries too even if you don't see them.


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 20, 2009)

Yea, I have noticed that more and more lately.


----------



## Kryn (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> love wise, sure... you can't help who you fall in love with. but sexual wise, gawds no



I don't understand. How could you fall in love with someone who's gender you're not even attracted to. Seriously that's the only reason I even voted bi, I recently met a girl I was _attracted_ to. 
Actually, writing this post has got me thinking, peer pressure might just be diluting my mind at the moment 



pheonix said:


> I don't know man, I'll give you a run for your money on that one.



Enlighten me.


----------



## KRUPAK (May 20, 2009)

I just ... I don't ... I don't care.

(lulz at actually having that option in the poll, you rock, Ere)


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well most of the guy furries are out having fun with other gay furries. Trust me there's a fair share of gay furries too even if you don't see them.


where are you finding these people 0.o I don't think I'm looking in the right places T.T


----------



## pheonix (May 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Enlighten me.



How can I "enlighten" you if you're nowhere near me silly. 



Milo The Delphin said:


> where are you finding these people 0.o I don't think I'm looking in the right places T.T



Come to south Florida and I'll show them to you. :3


----------



## Tycho (May 20, 2009)

Someone just sticky this fucker in the Den or something - it'll just get remade over and over and over again otherwise.


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> where are you finding these people 0.o I don't think I'm looking in the right places T.T



I find them without even looking.


----------



## Kanin (May 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> How can I "enlighten" you if you're nowhere near me silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Come to south Florida and I'll show them to you. :3


 
Lol XD


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I don't understand. How could you fall in love with someone who's gender you're not even attracted to. Seriously that's the only reason I even voted bi, I recently met a girl I was _attracted_ to.
> Actually, writing this post has got me thinking, peer pressure might just be diluting my mind at the moment
> 
> 
> ...



love is more than just sex you know... a love WITHOUT sex is hard to do, but I've witnessed it... I'm gay... I'll always BE gay, but there are those out there who have fallen for the same gender despite their confidence in their sexuality. I guess that makes them bi, but they'll just deny it xD (everyone does)


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

Men plz.

I'm straight. 

And there doesn't seem to be too many straight people in this fandom >_>


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Marie said:


> there doesn't seem to be too many straight people in this fandom >_>



they're sure as hell beating us fags :\


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 20, 2009)

I think bi with a preference should have been an option...


----------



## pheonix (May 20, 2009)

Arch Wolf said:


> I think bi with a preference should have been an option...



Why? bi is bi no matter which gender you lean toward.


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2009)

I am the only pan. :C

\Kitchenware joke
\\Bread joke
\\\Hurf durf


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> they're sure as hell beating us fags :\


 
Are you sure about that?
I haven't met any furs (at all) IRL, but for the past two days I've been seeing a ton of gay furs online

But lol, you poor fag. You must feel so aloneee... you and me both.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Marie said:


> Are you sure about that?
> I haven't met any furs (at all) IRL, but for the past two days I've been seeing a ton of gay furs online
> 
> But lol, you poor fag. You must feel so aloneee... you and me both.



well look at the statistics. they're beating us by over half. 8 to 3 </3

but fuck yes, it's so damn lonely ;_;


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 20, 2009)

Bisexual, it has its ups and downs, trust me.


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> well look at the statistics. they're beating us by over half. 8 to 3 </3
> 
> but fuck yes, it's so damn lonely ;_;


But look how many bisexuals there are. All of the bisexuals that are males are potential fags. 

So you're not completely alone? lawl *cheering up fail*


----------



## Kryn (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> love is more than just sex you know... a love WITHOUT sex is hard to do, but I've witnessed it... I'm gay... I'll always BE gay, but there are those out there who have fallen for the same gender despite their confidence in their sexuality. I guess that makes them bi, but they'll just deny it xD (everyone does)



Maybe I just don't know my real orientation yet. I've never been "in love". I've never had the chance to get that close to anyone.


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

There are a lot of people lurking here... I wonder why.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Maybe I just don't know my real orientation yet. I've never been "in love". I've never had the chance to get that close to anyone.



neither have I, yet it feels like I know what love is more than most people... at least in this fandom xD



			
				Marie said:
			
		

> But look how many bisexuals there are. All of the bisexuals that are males are potential fags.
> 
> So you're not completely alone? lawl *cheering up fail*



no, bisexuals in this fandom are usually fags that found furry boobs... ;_; thus turning bisexual.


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> neither have I, yet it feels like I know what love is more than most people... at least in this fandom xD
> 
> 
> 
> no, bisexuals in this fandom are usually fags that found furry boobs... ;_; thus turning bisexual.



i dont like girls in a sexual way


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i dont like girls in a sexual way


are you actually telling me that you're a fag?... have I finally done it? has my life goal come to an end?! 0.0


----------



## Kanin (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> are you actually telling me that you're a fag?... have I finally done it? has my life goal come to an end?! 0.0


 
Lol


----------



## Ikrit (May 20, 2009)

bi


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> are you actually telling me that you're a fag?... have I finally done it? has my life goal come to an end?! 0.0



:| not quite. i like guys and girls, just dont find girls *sexually* attractive

sorry milo


----------



## Kryn (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> are you actually telling me that you're a fag?... have I finally done it? has my life goal come to an end?! 0.0



I'm just curious, why the need to find someone who's completely gay? Or are you just being sarcastic?


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> :| not quite. i like guys and girls, just dont find girls *sexually* attractive
> 
> sorry milo



....

..........

...... I should have figured just as much T.T



			
				Kryn said:
			
		

> I'm just curious, why the need to find someone who's completely gay? Or are you just being sarcastic?


 because I just want to feel at home, instead of at a place where I half belong (well technically, I'm in a world where I don't belong PERIOD)... I dunno... I just want to know that there are people more like me out there


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> no, bisexuals in this fandom are usually fags that found furry boobs... ;_; thus turning bisexual.


 
Furry boobs? Laugh out fucking loud... if they turned bisexual for furry boobs they shouldn't have considered themselves gay at all.

I'm sure moar fags will show themselves as time goes on. *pats*



> sorry milo


 
LOL oh lawd, got his hopes up for nothing.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 20, 2009)

Not ONE lesbian?  I'm extremely disappointed.


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

there are lesbians just none who posted


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Not ONE lesbian? I'm extremely disappointed.


 
They're not here yet. They come out at midnight.


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

Marie said:


> They're not here yet. They come out at midnight.



some say they are a myth


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Not ONE lesbian?  I'm extremely disappointed.


why? hoping you can find two lesbians, pair em' up, and watch them go at it?... lol, something about guys and lesbians, and girls and yaoi xD


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> some say they are a myth


 
Oh no, they are very real... they stalk the streets and kidnap all the womenz.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Marie said:


> Oh no, they are very real... they stalk the streets and kidnap all the womenz.


sounds right xD

btw, I like your avi... the full picture is a bit more... pleasing :3


----------



## Lukar (May 20, 2009)

I'm bi, but I prefer guys largely over girls. ALOT more than girls.


----------



## Kryn (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> because I just want to feel at home, instead of at a place where I half belong (well technically, I'm in a world where I don't belong PERIOD)... I dunno... I just want to know that there are people more like me out there



I can understand that, I've never felt like I completely fit in anywhere my entire life, sure I can blend in but that's not the same. I feel better in this forum than I have anywhere else, at least here I can talk about my real interests and feelings without ridicule.

Don't let some stupid poll bother you anyway, we both know there's plenty of furfags out there 
I'll probably consider myself one later on. I need to go reevaluate myself*.
*


----------



## Marie (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> sounds right xD
> 
> btw, I like your avi... the full picture is a bit more... pleasing :3


Of course I'm right. I watched a young girl vanish into the night from my own bedroom window. 

I was wondering when someone would recognize the art. Haha, even if I could I wouldn't be allowed to show the more interesting parts.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 20, 2009)

Thinking about it, I honestly have no idea. I'm bipolar, so my opinion and mood often changes. I'll just go with a clean idk and I don't care at this point.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 20, 2009)

I'm straight. (mostly)


----------



## DracoDark (May 20, 2009)

im gay


----------



## Listro (May 20, 2009)

-tosses in his Bi card-

Yup, another one.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

DracoDark said:


> im gay


bingo! *NOW my life long goal is over*


----------



## DracoDark (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> bingo! *NOW my life long goal is over*



lol XD


----------



## Listro (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> bingo! *NOW my life long goal is over*



Feeling a little alone were ya?


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> bingo! *NOW my life long goal is over*



i think there are so many bi's because the bi category applies to male and female


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

DracoDark said:


> lol XD


it feels so weird talking to another fag 0.O it's all tingly :3 

seriously though... wow... they exist... I'm not the last one on earth o.o


----------



## DracoDark (May 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i think there are so many bi's because the bi category applies to male and female



this could be true


----------



## DracoDark (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> it feels so weird talking to another fag 0.O it's all tingly :3
> 
> seriously though... wow... they exist... I'm not the last one on earth o.o



hehe nope, youre not XD

course the previous time i had said anything on here about my sexuality weeks and weeks ago, i had said i was bi XD but all along i knew i was gay X3 i was just being weird XD


----------



## Whitenoise (May 20, 2009)

Lol asexual :V . 

Also why so dead set against bisexual guys Neko, does the fact that their wang's been inside a vagina make you uncomfortable :V ?


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol asexual :V .
> 
> Also why so dead set against bisexual guys Neko, does the fact that their wang's been inside a vagina make you uncomfortable :V ?


I have nothing against bisexuals... I just simply want to be around gay men for once... it sounds so damn blunt I know, but dammit, I just want to hang out with actual gay people, and not just those who like anything with a hole xD

I kid on that last part \=D

also, you're somewhat right on that... the thought of me engaging in sex with a man who's had their cock in those things make me a bit uncomfortable, I won't lie


----------



## DracoDark (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I have nothing against bisexuals... I just simply want to be around gay men for once... it sounds so damn blunt I know, but dammit, I just want to hang out with actual gay people, and not just those who like anything with a hole xD
> 
> I kid on that last part \=D
> 
> also, you're somewhat right on that... the thought of me engaging in sex with a man who's had their cock in those things make me a bit uncomfortable, I won't lie



meh i know plenty of bi and gay furries and people X3

but i also dont act like im gay ._.


----------



## Tazzin (May 20, 2009)

Well, you've got your first lesbian now.


----------



## Takun (May 20, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I mean sexuality wise I'm alone... this fandom isn't the best place to go looking for full on fags xD



I got your back!..._sexually._

Gay.


----------



## Listro (May 20, 2009)

Marie said:


> But look how many bisexuals there are. All of the bisexuals that are males are potential fags.
> 
> So you're not completely alone? lawl *cheering up fail*




-raises a paw-

I know I lean more towards guys than girls. 

I know there are more like me, just finding them is the hard part. Trust me, I know.


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

Listro said:


> -raises a paw-
> 
> I know I lean more towards guys than girls.
> 
> I know there are more like me, just finding them is the hard part. Trust me, I know.



im like u :3


----------



## Listro (May 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> im like u :3




^ Proof!


----------



## alicewater (May 20, 2009)

Tazzin said:


> Well, you've got your first lesbian now.


 
Wait, it's not Midnight! 
But good to see that not all the lesbians have been banned from here.


----------



## GuRoo (May 20, 2009)

I'm as straight as the spine of a torture rack victim.
/gasp

+1 for post cou...er...straight folks, woo.


----------



## Ceuper (May 21, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> he told me himself he isn't completely sure about that... just because he met me doesn't mean he's now all of a sudden gay ya know :\
> 
> and yea, I think he's in that stage... whether or not he's straight, he's not gonna like the proccess in between xD  I was straight up in denial and hateful towards it at first...



OMG YOU GUYS TALKIN' 'BOUT ME IN THIS HERE THREAD!? 

The fact is that I voted gay because I am, and I know it. I don't have a question in my mind, and yes I mean 100% gay. 

I could love a woman, if it ever happened. In fact it did. But through the two years of relationship the sexuality was just never there for me. I liked guys before, during, and since, so it's not just you Milo. =3 

I would not pass up having a relationship with a woman because I'm gay. I believe that love can happen regardless of orientation. I would just prefer being with a guy since I am 100% sexually attracted to them, that's all.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 21, 2009)

Completely, beyond a doubt gay here. Girls hold no attraction to me, in several ways. 

I tried before I knew otherwise, and the whole thing was a constant awkward experience due to something inside me constantly putting out a discomforting feeling of "wrong". Connecting and feeling anything towards her was just... impossible. I've since realized that it points towards several things in women; while I'm perfectly able to get along with them in other senses, romance and attraction are just non-factors.

So yeah. I'm straight as a circle, and I know it beyond any doubt. x3


----------



## Kanin (May 21, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> OMG YOU GUYS TALKIN' 'BOUT ME IN THIS HERE THREAD!?
> 
> The fact is that I voted gay because I am, and I know it. I don't have a question in my mind, and yes I mean 100% gay.
> 
> ...


 
Yay! I was right.


----------



## Ratte (May 21, 2009)

I really don't know.  ;__;


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 21, 2009)

Semi-asexual by choice.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 21, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Straight.



Gross, dude.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 21, 2009)

Gay but not 100% sure (bi-curious?)


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 21, 2009)

Curious, so very, very curious. =\


----------



## Rylice (May 21, 2009)

11th gay. And first fur in this area .__.


----------



## Leostale (May 21, 2009)

We are what we are, we are not perfect we just choose to be happy


----------



## Sinister South Paw (May 21, 2009)

Flaming FAAAAAGGGGGOOOOOTTTT

And why is gay in italics?


----------



## Synapse (May 21, 2009)

Gay


----------



## Wreth (May 21, 2009)

Sinister South Paw said:


> Flaming FAAAAAGGGGGOOOOOTTTT
> 
> And why is gay in italics?



Because that's the one you chose.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 21, 2009)

Im a Straight Avian ^^ yet my best friend is bi....


----------



## south syde dobe (May 21, 2009)

lol this thread...one thing that always gets to me is that there are plenty of straight people here yet you never see them or know that they are there :O

Straight people or like ghosts in the furry fandom XD


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 21, 2009)

Straight... I think... 

*Confused*
*Idea*

I'll stick to undecided...


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 21, 2009)

Honestly? How many people have lied in this poll and said straight? I guessed there'd a be a few but not the majority!

I myself picked undecided, cause I'm not in the position yet to decide


----------



## ToeClaws (May 21, 2009)

Bi here, though...

The terms are close in a lot of cases.  Lesbians are gay - lesbian is just a female way of saying gay.  Pansexuals are technically bisexual, only, they prefer to attribute their attraction to qualities more so than gender (which, by that definition, aren't most people a little pansexual?). 

It's another one of those things that varies a lot from person to person.   For me, I'm bi, but I prefer males for relationships, but physically, there are things I like (and don't like) about both genders.  Overall, I'm not much attracted to humans because... well, we're not that physically attractive.


----------



## MattyK (May 21, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> *sigh* Another one of these? Can't we just sticky this thread so it isn't recreated anymore?
> 
> +1 for straight.


 
If I might kindly QFT.


----------



## Irreverent (May 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> I am the only pan. :C



*raises webbed paw*



ToeClaws said:


> Pansexuals are technically bisexual, only, they prefer to attribute their attraction to qualities more so than gender (which, by that definition, aren't most people a little pansexual?).



Hmmm....perhaps a more correct taxonomy would be "omni-sexual" then "pan-" but who knows?  For me, "Bi" implies a simple attraction to physical attributes, whereas "pan-"  includes other (typically emotional) aspects.  

For example, I can be romantically "head over heels in love" with a man, but not attracted at all physically.  Confounding the problem, the reverse is just as true.  And for all genders.  

Its a strange dichotomy.


----------



## Mr Fox (May 21, 2009)

I still call myself bisexual but to be honest i'm probably gonna be gay by the time i'm 20.


----------



## Takun (May 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> *raises webbed paw*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See my problem with that is that it implies that everyone else is just physically attracted to people.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hmmm....perhaps a more correct taxonomy would be "omni-sexual" then "pan-" but who knows?  For me, "Bi" implies a simple attraction to physical attributes, whereas "pan-"  includes other (typically emotional) aspects.
> 
> For example, I can be romantically "head over heels in love" with a man, but not attracted at all physically.  Confounding the problem, the reverse is just as true.  And for all genders.
> 
> Its a strange dichotomy.



In which case I would call myself pansexual too, but that's where there's just too many terms kicking around.  Everyone knows what straight, gay and Bi are - tell someone you're pansexual and they'll go "lolwut!?"  Hence I just stick with bi and if they actually _want_ to know any more details, I'll further define it.



Mr Fox said:


> I still call myself bisexual but to be honest i'm probably gonna be gay by the time i'm 20.



*chuckles* Yeah, that's yet another thing - I refer to myself as bi, and have been with more females than males, BUT, I am effectively gay in terms of mateship since I have no plans to return to females anymore.

See what I mean about details?


----------



## Kanin (May 21, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> Honestly? How many people have lied in this poll and said straight? I guessed there'd a be a few but not the majority!
> 
> I myself picked undecided, cause I'm not in the position yet to decide


 
Some of the straight people just haven't figured out their sexuality yet.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (May 21, 2009)

Pansexual, leaning a little toward asexuality... 
sex just never seemed that important to me. 
I certanly don't want to die a virgin but I don't see what the big deal is about. Maybe I have a low sex drive right now .


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 21, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Some of the straight people just haven't figured out their sexuality yet.



Which is why I put undecided...

I may end up being bi with a preference for girls...I likes meh females XD

I am going to reiterate my suggestion to put bi with a preference as an option too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2009)

I chose undecided as i pretty much am.


----------



## Irreverent (May 21, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Everyone knows what straight, gay and Bi are - tell someone you're pansexual and they'll go "lolwut!?"  Hence I just stick with bi and if they actually _want_ to know any more details, I'll further define it.



Hell, I hadn't heard the term until Midibear put me on to it.  Its certainly a human thing to simply everything down to "chocolate, vanilla and strawberry."  Give em any more choices and their heads seem to explode.  But the devil _is_ in the details.



Lord Kanin said:


> Some of the straight people just haven't figured out their sexuality yet.



I'm sure there's a component of  "figuring it out", but there also is clearly an evolving and refining of sexual tastes and preferences too.  

I don't wear the same style of jeans I did 20 years ago (not that they'd fit! ), I don't drink the same style of beer....why should my sexual preferences be the same to-day as they were then?  OF course, not everyone's tastes will change either.


----------



## Takun (May 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I'm sure there's a component of  "figuring it out", but there also is clearly an evolving and refining of sexual tastes and preferences too.
> 
> I don't wear the same style of jeans I did 20 years ago (not that they'd fit! ), I don't drink the same style of beer....why should my sexual preferences be the same to-day as they were then?



Man my dad has those short basketball shorts that used to be in style.... 20 years ago.  I am so thankful he doesn't wear those anymore.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2009)

Is it me, or does sexuality pop up alot on these forums?, not just in their own threads but i have seen it pop up in other threads to. It seems to be a populor subject.

I don't care about ones sexuality, one of my best friends is Bi and he has had boy friends and girl friends. *shrugs* Someones sexuality just doesn't bother me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 21, 2009)

Bisexual.  83  Not like there's a short supply of those.


----------



## Kryn (May 21, 2009)

I'm really surprised straight is winning this poll when only a few people actually posted it 
Are they ashamed of their straightness?


----------



## alicewater (May 21, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> I still call myself bisexual but to be honest i'm probably gonna be gay by the time i'm 20.


 

I don't know Mr.Fox, when I was 20 I thought I was on my way to being a Lesbian. I was damn close too . Then I met my boyfriend and realized I was bisexual, leaning towards men.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 21, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I'm really surprised straight is winning this poll when only a few people actually posted it
> Are they ashamed of their straightness?



Guess so.  lol


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2009)

Technically straight.


----------



## Erewolf (May 21, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> prediction:
> 
> Bisexual: 1,456,563
> Gay: 5
> Straight: 10



I believe the straights are winning now. And the gays are catching up. It's like a race. :V

Also, I'm sad that there's only two lesbians D:


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> I believe the straights are winning now. And the gays are catching up. It's like a race. :V
> 
> Also, I'm sad that there's only two lesbians D:



More like...

_LOSEBIANS!_


----------



## Erewolf (May 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> More like...
> 
> _LOSEBIANS!_



LOL.

Them LOSEBIANS ain't gonna win this 'race' with that kind of back up.

Although really we all knew that there would be a lot of gays and bis. But...Straights? _Woah_


----------



## DracoDark (May 21, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> LOL.
> 
> Them LOSEBIANS ain't gonna win this 'race' with that kind of back up.
> 
> Although really we all knew that there would be a lot of gays and bis. But...Straights? _Woah_



iknowright?!?! :O its unbelievable!!!! :O


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> LOL.
> 
> Them LOSEBIANS ain't gonna win this 'race' with that kind of back up.
> 
> Although really we all knew that there would be a lot of gays and bis. But...Straights? _Woah_



Actually, there's been a number of surveys and IIRC they've all found that heterosexuals actually constitute up to half of the fandom.


----------



## Erewolf (May 21, 2009)

STRAIGHT PEOPLE? IN MY FANDOM?


It's more likely then you think.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol this thread...one thing that always gets to me is that there are plenty of straight people here yet you never see them or know that they are there :O
> 
> Straight people or like ghosts in the furry fandom XD



Nah, they're just not a bunch of flashing neon rainbows like the gays and bi here are.




RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it me, or does sexuality pop up alot on these forums?, not just in their own threads but i have seen it pop up in other threads to. It seems to be a populor subject.



I know. Half of the time, I wonder if the majority of the fandom can talk about anything else this deeply at all... >>



Erewolf said:


> STRAIGHT PEOPLE? IN MY FANDOM?
> 
> 
> It's more likely *than* you think.



Indeed true. I was surprised when I first came to this conclusion.


----------



## Tealie (May 21, 2009)

whoop! bisexual, I love everybody :3


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2009)

Tealie said:


> whoop! bisexual, I love would fuck everybody :3



Fixed.

Loving everybody, that'd be bi-amory or pan-amory.  I think.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 21, 2009)

lol straight, I got to have my daily dose of vitamin V


----------



## Tealie (May 21, 2009)

me too but other supplements aren't turned down


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol straight, I got to have my daily dose of vitamin V


Why am I suddenly reminded of Jon Lajoie?


----------



## KeatonKitsune (May 21, 2009)

I'm straight, but I can be bisexual for furries. But since this is reality, I'm just straight. =P


----------



## LittleHourGlass (May 22, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> I'm straight, but I can be bisexual for furries. But since this is reality, I'm just straight. =P


 same here


----------



## Loken (May 22, 2009)

Well I would say bi, but leaning toward gay quite a bit.


----------



## Lukar (May 22, 2009)

Loken said:


> Well I would say bi, but leaning toward gay quite a bit.



This sums up me, lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> Why am I suddenly reminded of Jon Lajoie?


 
who what now? X3


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 22, 2009)

Neither? After having seen how underwhelming guns, music, and driving are I'm pretty damn sure that sex isn't gonna be that much different.


----------



## Meeew (May 22, 2009)

Open-minded/straight


----------



## Conker (May 22, 2009)

Crazy how close some of those numbers are. This is a really diverse fandom! One thing I like about it 

As far as I know I'm straight. I've never been sexually aroused by men, but only God knows what could happen in the future.

But I don't think my sexual preferences will change.

I've never had a girlfriend nor have I actively looked for one though. Just don't see the point. So who knows...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 22, 2009)

Queer here


----------



## The Grey One (May 22, 2009)

I've always been straight and always attracted to the opposite sex.


----------



## SnowFox (May 22, 2009)

Nothing gets me moist like an overdone sexuality thread. Oh murr.


----------



## Mr Fox (May 22, 2009)

alicewater said:


> I don't know Mr.Fox, when I was 20 I thought I was on my way to being a Lesbian. I was damn close too . Then I met my boyfriend and realized I was bisexual, leaning towards men.


 
Well yeah, nobody knows there own future.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 22, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> I'm straight, but I can be bisexual for furries. But since this is reality, I'm just straight. =P


too many people do this in the fandom... yea I'm straight, but I find guys hawt as long as they have fur all over them, so that still somehow makes me straight....


----------



## DracoDark (May 22, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> too many people do this in the fandom... yea I'm straight, but I find guys hawt as long as they have fur all over them, so that still somehow makes me straight....



lol XD


----------



## ~Starportal93~ (May 22, 2009)

*Im pansexual...*


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2009)

Pansexual, but I _really _like femininity.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 22, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Pansexual, but I _really _like femininity.


what's the difference between bisexual and pansexual? just wondering


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> what's the difference between bisexual and pansexual? just wondering


I'd date transsexuals/herms.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 22, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'd date transsexuals/herms.


oh I see... as I am accepting of them and have no problem, I'd have to make huge sacrifices if my mate were to make a transition... love IS love after all :I

btw, it's good to see you shenz


----------



## iBolt! (May 22, 2009)

I'm a gay male and damn proud of it!!!


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 22, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I'm a gay male and damn proud of it!!!


hooray for gay pride =D


----------



## DracoDark (May 22, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> hooray for gay pride =D



YAY!!!!


----------



## iBolt! (May 22, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> hooray for gay pride =D



I'm gonna be joining the whole National Coming Out Day celebration thing on YouTube that they have every October 11th. I don't care what people think... my videos, so my choice on who's comments I approved  I'll be telling my coming out story, helping furries that don't know what a furry is (bad feeling, let me tell you), and perhaps showing several voice clips of all my LGBT friends showing their pride and support


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 22, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I'm gonna be joining the whole National Coming Out Day celebration thing on YouTube that they have every October 11th. I don't care what people think... my videos, so my choice on who's comments I approved  I'll be telling my coming out story, helping furries that don't know what a furry is (bad feeling, let me tell you), and perhaps showing several voice clips of all my LGBT friends showing their pride and support


oh really? link me?

and what's your youtube profile? <3


----------



## iBolt! (May 22, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> oh really? link me?
> 
> and what's your youtube profile? <3



http://www.youtube.com/hihey9989

I'm fixing to move to dailymotion, though... because youtube sucks.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 22, 2009)

> What's your sexual preference?



More often would be nice.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 22, 2009)

I is happy and gay!


----------



## iBolt! (May 22, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> I is happy and gay!



YAY 

U should join my gay pride thingy I'm puttin together lol


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 22, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> YAY
> 
> U should join my gay pride thingy I'm puttin together lol


Sure!


----------



## iBolt! (May 22, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Sure!



Awesome! PM'd.


----------



## Aden (May 22, 2009)

If this gay pride thing is anything like most public "gay pride" today, kindly get the fuck out.


----------



## Ruko (May 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm straight.


----------



## Tycho (May 22, 2009)

The idea of "gay pride" is simply a kneejerk reaction to the shame homophobes try to make gays feel.  And like all kneejerk reactions, it's stupid.

Being happy with being gay = great.
Being proud of being gay/black/handicapped/American/fat/whatever = retarded.

You want to be proud of something? Volunteer at a hospital or something.  Build something cool.  Do something.  Don't BE something.


----------



## Xipoid (May 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The idea of "gay pride" is simply a kneejerk reaction to the shame homophobes try to make gays feel.  And like all kneejerk reactions, it's stupid.
> 
> Being happy with being gay = great.
> Being proud of being gay/black/handicapped/American/fat/whatever = retarded.
> ...




Unless you won a gold medal for it.


----------



## Telnac (May 22, 2009)

Straight.  Not all that into humans, mind you.    But straight nonetheless.


----------



## iBolt! (May 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> If this gay pride thing is anything like most public "gay pride" today, kindly get the fuck out.



No way. This is just an internet thing. I do not flaunt my sexuality and don't tell people I'm gay unless they ask, but I don't look like the straightest guy in the world. I'm just myself... and I encourage EVERYONE else to be themselves


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 22, 2009)

if u PM me, I'll tell ya ;3


----------



## SeanxCross (May 23, 2009)

Wow! I'm super-surprised that there are more straight furs than gay ones... who would have known? Maybe I'm living in a crazy little world... 

I like guysss and I don't like girlzzzz, so I guess that makes me gay. I'm pretty public about it. I'm lucky to be in an area where I'm allowed to be fairly public and get away with it. heh.


----------



## Telnac (May 23, 2009)

SeanxCross said:


> Wow! I'm super-surprised that there are more straight furs than gay ones... who would have known? Maybe I'm living in a crazy little world...
> 
> I like guysss and I don't like girlzzzz, so I guess that makes me gay. I'm pretty public about it. I'm lucky to be in an area where I'm allowed to be fairly public and get away with it. heh.


Yeah, it's a big mis-conception that a majority of furries are gay.  Certainly there's a higher percentage of gays among the furry fandom than from among the general populace.  But even here, straights are the largest population bloc.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 23, 2009)

There's nothing to flaunt about being straight. More so considering the fandom is a sausage fest. A really really gay sausage fest.


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> There's nothing to flaunt about being straight. More so considering the fandom is a sausage fest. A really really gay sausage fest.



One gets used to it. Or gay.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> too many people do this in the fandom... yea I'm straight, but I find guys hawt as long as they have fur all over them, so that still somehow makes me straight....



So really hairy men then?    And I do mean hairy.


----------



## FoxxLegend (May 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So really hairy men then?    And I do mean hairy.



Heh, not many things have changed since I haven't used the forums. Hairy men huh? Might as well be animals then, or werewolves, or russians!:lol:


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (May 24, 2009)

Another of VERY few lesbians around here
Why are there so few of us? WHY??? -acts all dramatic-


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Roiyaru Inu said:


> Another of VERY few lesbians around here
> Why are there so few of us? WHY??? -acts all dramatic-



Because the rest turned to love cock, just like many guys here.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (May 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Because the rest turned to love cock, just like many guys here.



Just because it likes to make a mess everywhere X3


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Roiyaru Inu said:


> Just because it likes to make a mess everywhere X3



Hey, that's what tissues are for XD


----------



## Gavrill (May 24, 2009)

I'm half lesbian, does that count? :V


----------



## Isen (May 24, 2009)

Sexual preference?  Haha, I have no idea really.  Well, maybe kind of.  Maybe?


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm half lesbian, does that count? :V



No, you're just a whore :V

Besides, you also crave penis, don't lie.


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2009)

It's a mystery~


----------



## Gavrill (May 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> No, you're just a whore :V
> 
> Besides, you also crave penis, don't lie.


Where was the spoiler alert


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Where was the spoiler alert



that's no spoiler, that's comon knowledge...



(see what I did there? whore - common? I'm so witty \o/)


----------



## Gavrill (May 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> that's no spoiler, that's comon knowledge...
> 
> 
> 
> (see what I did there? whore - common? I'm so witty \o/)


I harr'd.


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I harr'd.



you hard what? The whole bottle?


----------



## makmakmob (May 24, 2009)

Shouldn't we sticky one of these eventually?


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Shouldn't we sticky one of these eventually?



Wasn't it stickied once actually?


----------



## SnowFox (May 24, 2009)

I've stickied all over it plenty of times


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I've stickied all over it plenty of times



Oh snap XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2009)

FoxxLegend said:


> Heh, not many things have changed since I haven't used the forums. Hairy men huh? Might as well be animals then, or werewolves, or russians!:lol:



Ooo.  Russians.  Such manly men~  *swoons*


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ooo.  Russians.  Such manly men~  *swoons*



Because having blood structure close to a bottle of vodka, not seawater, makes you a manly man.


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 24, 2009)

i guess i voted gay ;P and so what of it!!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

>Faggoty


----------



## Sulfide (May 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> >Faggoty


 SO............... wheres the punchline


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

I hate faggoty


----------



## Sulfide (May 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I hate faggoty


 join the club


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> >Faggoty


are you refuring to me? what the hell did i do?


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2009)

Loki-Fox said:


> re*fur*ing



Oh you did not do that just now...


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Oh you did not do that just now...



I need a new fandom. ):


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I need a new fandom. ):


 Of faggoty?!?


----------



## SnowFox (May 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Of faggoty?!?



is the r broken on your keyboard?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, Why?


----------



## ~secret~ (May 24, 2009)

Dont have a clue, anyone care to help me pick one?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 24, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I need a new fandom. ):


Steampunk? =D


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Dont have a clue, anyone care to help me pick one?



I'll help you out ;D



Easog said:


> Steampunk? =D



eh


----------



## Greyscale (May 24, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I need a new fandom. ):



No... you just need *mumbles*. 

I'm fag-o-sexual.


----------



## SpiritCreations (May 25, 2009)

I am teh fifth asexual.  Honestly, I thought there would be fewer!


----------



## Curagnaste (May 25, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I might as well be asexual. People as mean and ugly as myself don't get laid.


 There's a wonderful new invention called alchohal.

+1 for bi's


----------



## Get-dancing (May 25, 2009)

Huge tits boy!


----------



## ~secret~ (May 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll help you out ;D
> 
> 
> 
> eh



Of course you would. Fine then, meet me 'round the back in 5 minutes.


----------



## ShiroRaven (May 29, 2009)

I'm Bisexual, and to be honest i don't mind not to mention i don't give crap what people think of me. now if only i could get girlfriend or boyfriend....been single for over two years now....not to mention i'm still a *cough* virgin......*blush*

man i hate it when i say that...


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2009)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Aden (May 29, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I don't even know anymore.



Welcome to the fandom. :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (May 29, 2009)

Another one of these threads? :/


----------



## Mr Fox (May 29, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, Why?


 
Good comeback.


----------



## Ozriel (May 29, 2009)

Pansexual.
I do not care, but I do have some standards.


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Welcome to the fandom. :3




DAMN YOU FFFUURRRRIIIIIEEESSSSSS


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 29, 2009)

Bisexual (and most probably leaning towards gay -.-)

And proud of it


----------



## shadowed93 (Jun 15, 2009)

+1 for undecided XD


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

Bisexual, somewhere in-between :}


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jun 15, 2009)

straight here, might not mind a herm if I'm on the giving end of the dick, and not the recieving end.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 15, 2009)

i am always amazed at how many straight furries there are
at least, according to the poll


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i am always amazed at how many straight furries there are
> at least, according to the poll


I was most amazed by the number of Bisexuals to the number of homosexuals, because statistically there are more gays than bi's in the world


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 15, 2009)

I AM AS STRAIGHT AS AN ARROW IN STRAIGHT TOWN WHERE EVERYONE IS SO STRAIGHT THEY ARE GAY


----------



## Kaizou (Jun 16, 2009)

Spoilers: Pansexual is the emo word for bisexual.

I'm asexual myself. people are too sex obsessed these days.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jun 16, 2009)

Even if I'm still virgin, I think I am bisexual. If there is a real love between me and my (future) mate, I don't care about his/her gender.


----------



## X (Jun 16, 2009)

tri-sexual


----------



## Koray (Jun 16, 2009)

X said:


> tri-sexual


Uh... Boys, Girls, Trans??


----------



## X (Jun 16, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Uh... Boys, Girls, Trans??



boys, girls, herms.

in math terms: x, y and xy


----------



## Koray (Jun 16, 2009)

X said:


> boys, girls, herms.
> 
> in math terms: x, y and xy


holy, goly :shock:
(I mean, I've never met sb who likes them... I mean sexualy of course >.>)


----------



## X (Jun 16, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> holy, goly :shock:
> (I mean, I've never met sb who likes them... I mean sexualy of course >.>)



trans disgust me 99% of the time.

what do you mean by sb?


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 16, 2009)

The poll is telling me I'm lesbian.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 16, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The poll is telling me I'm lesbian.



YOU ARE!?  O8


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 16, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> YOU ARE!?  O8



What did you think I was, heterosexual or something?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 16, 2009)

X said:


> boys, girls, herms.



Hermaphrodites like in the pictures you see don't actually exist.  You're bisexual and you masturbate to weird shit.

Furthermore, that's not what the term trisexual refers to.



Xipoid said:


> The poll is telling me I'm lesbian.



Things like these are why I love talking to you so much.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Things like these are why I love talking to you so much.



Is it my desire to satiate my strong, independent womanly needs? Or the fact that I really *really* wanted some salad bar?


----------



## X (Jun 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hermaphrodites like in the pictures you see don't actually exist.


i know that.



David M. Awesome said:


> You're bisexual and you masturbate to weird shit.


i know that too, but i dont fap to herms, i just like the concept.




David M. Awesome said:


> Furthermore, that's not what the term trisexual refers to.


that was meant as a joke in the first place, the term doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 16, 2009)

I like women, just... not much. In fact, I'm not physically attracted to them at all. I consider myself gay.


----------



## Fenra (Jun 16, 2009)

Straight as a circle is always the most colorful way i could put it hehe

means I'm gay for those who didnt get it 

Still I'm surprised by the poll, always figured ('least in my experience of the fandom) everyone was at least bi, must not have found this mysterious island where the straight men dwell


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Fenra said:


> Straight as a circle is always the most colorful way i could put it hehe
> 
> means I'm gay for those who didnt get it
> 
> Still I'm surprised by the poll, always figured ('least in my experience of the fandom) everyone was at least bi, must not have found this mysterious island where the straight men dwell



I think they just lurk this place and don't comment XD


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2009)

+1 Gay


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 16, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> Spoilers: Pansexual is the emo word for bisexual.
> 
> I'm asexual myself. people are too sex obsessed these days.



terrible


----------



## TimeNinja007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I suppose I'm Bisexual. Though I've been with my boyfriend for over 4 years now, I still find some girls hot, and I like boobs some times. lol. 
I think crossdressing is fun. so, I'm kinda confused on that. If a guy is dressed like a girl, and you find that hot, and you gay, or straight?


----------



## Chessie (Jun 16, 2009)

Yay, I'm the 6th lesbian here. xP


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> Spoilers: Pansexual is the emo word for bisexual.



Well, I guess we do all know that I am the epitome of emo, so that works.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate everyone.


----------



## bozzles (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm totally straight.


----------



## Evolus (Jun 16, 2009)

I voted for "gay" since there was no option for "bisexual with an overwhelming male preference." I still can find females attractive, physically, emotionally and sexually, and I'm still open to the idea of being sexually intimate with one at some point in my life. At least then I could say I had the experience, and could make a more educated choice about what exactly my orientation would be. But no matter what, I'd never sway from guys. I like the thing between their legs too much. ^_^'''


----------



## Laze (Jun 16, 2009)

Well considering the weekend I just had, I'm pretty sure I can turn around and say _gay_.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 16, 2009)

Laze said:


> Well considering the weekend I just had, I'm pretty sure I can turn around and say _gay_.



_NNNNNoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!



_You were the last great possibly straight hope :sad:


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jun 16, 2009)

The homosexuality is a good thing. Because if more chinese people were gay... Then, China wouldn't have that overpopulation problem. But when I said that during the geography lesson, my classmates laughed at me. =/


----------



## Laze (Jun 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> _NNNNNoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!_



Yes.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 16, 2009)

Laze said:


> Yes.



But....why


----------



## Laze (Jun 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> But....why



Because I put it in my mouth and thought: _You know, this ain't so bad~_


----------



## the_lest (Jun 16, 2009)

Bleh it's not really important


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll do any gender but shemale.
So, not quite pansexual, but close enough.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd do anything, pansexual :V


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'd do anything, pansexual :V


So you want to have sex with people's personalities. :1


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

Easog said:


> So you want to have sex with people's personalities. :1


Pretty much.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 16, 2009)

Easog said:


> So you want to have sex with people's personalities. :1


Some people's personalities are sexy.
Case in point: Izanagi from Persona 4.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to be bi with a strong male preference, but I just gave up on females, period, just because of most of the females I know, have REALLY bitchy attitudes >_>


----------



## Koray (Jun 17, 2009)

I was bi, until 2 minutes ago... I just found out that the person I wanted to meet the most, and I had somewhat made a bond is a herm >.> He's a man with a vagina ~.~ I want to cry so badly


----------



## Bacu (Jun 17, 2009)

Straight... I think. .__.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Straight... I think. .__.



Not with that avatar you're not.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jun 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not with that avatar you're not.



I lol'd.


----------



## Jack (Jun 17, 2009)

IDK.
I'm uber complex because I have multiple personalities. meds and all that junk, I just recently don't have to take the meds anymore because my personalities are kind of in tune now!

bet ya didn't know that! (most of my freinds don't even know)
bet ya didn't really care either! xD

so depending on which me I am, I could be anything.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2009)

Jack said:


> IDK.
> I'm uber complex because I have multiple personalities. meds and all that junk, I just recently don't have to take the meds anymore because my personalities are kind of in tune now!
> 
> bet ya didn't know that! (most of my freinds don't even know)
> ...



It would be the greatest thing ever if you changed from a homosexual personality to a heterosexual and homophobic personality in the middle of having sex with a man.


----------



## Jack (Jun 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It would be the greatest thing ever if you changed from a homosexual personality to a heterosexual and homophobic personality in the middle of having sex with a man.



that would suck.
but I don't think any of them are homophobic.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jun 17, 2009)

Jack said:


> that would suck.
> but I don't think any of them are homophobic.



Do you give your different personalities names?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'd do anything, pansexual :V



Damn breadfuckers :V



DevianFur said:


> I was bi, until 2 minutes ago... I just found out that the person I wanted to meet the most, and I had somewhat made a bond is a herm >.> He's a man with a vagina ~.~ I want to cry so badly



You're so horny because of it?


----------



## Koray (Jun 17, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You're so horny because of it?


Who said I'm horny? I'm out of focus right now >.>


----------



## Jack (Jun 17, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Do you give your different personalities names?



no, there all me... but there also not me?
its hard to explain, there like moods.. almost?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jun 17, 2009)

Jack said:


> no, there all me... but there also not me?
> its hard to explain, there like moods.. almost?



Take time to explain, I'd enjoy reading it. Not to laugh or anything, it would just be really interesting.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jun 17, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I was bi, until 2 minutes ago... I just found out that the person I wanted to meet the most, and I had somewhat made a bond is a herm >.> He's a man with a vagina ~.~ I want to cry so badly



That's fucking hot.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Who said I'm horny? I'm out of focus right now >.>



The little green men. The come to me and say what's going on in people's minds.


----------



## Jack (Jun 17, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Take time to explain, I'd enjoy reading it. Not to laugh or anything, it would just be really interesting.



ah what the heck, I got nothin else to do.

OK so far that I know there are 4, they all see through the same eyes but their views differ greatly. they all seem like me at first, and I don't notice much, until I start getting strong impulses to do things that the other Me's wouldn't do. and I'm in total accordance with the "thoughts" I start to act and even move differently. a transition can take up to an hour and gradually slopes to the next "level". and it can be quite some time before another me comes into play. personally I find it fun! they also seem to act on stimulus, depending on what is around me like I'm trying to adapt.

that is part my diagnosis, and part of what the psychiatrist who diagnosed me said. 

but it isn't like the movies, it's not explosively fast it's actually really slow and gradual.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2009)

Jack said:


> but it isn't like the movies, it's not explosively fast it's actually really slow and gradual.



That's actually interesting.


And movies yet again lie to us. DAMN YOU HOLYWOOD!


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> That's fucking hot.



Did I mention how much I am in agreeance with this statement yet?

You should give me that guy's number.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 17, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I was bi, until 2 minutes ago... I just found out that the person I wanted to meet the most, and I had somewhat made a bond is a herm >.> He's a man with a vagina ~.~ I want to cry so badly



...are you sure he's a herm and not intersexed?
Anyway, what's wrong with herms?



Kurama17 said:


> I used to be bi with a strong male preference, but I just gave up on females, period, just because of most of the females I know, have REALLY bitchy attitudes >_>


But aren't boobs still nice? :B


----------



## X (Jun 17, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I was bi, until 2 minutes ago... I just found out that the person I wanted to meet the most, and I had somewhat made a bond is a herm >.> He's a man with a vagina ~.~ I want to cry so badly



its not a herm unless it has tits, pen0r, and vag.

if he only has a vag then he is a cuntboy/half-transgender


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 17, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Straight... I think. .__.





David M. Awesome said:


> Not with that avatar you're not.



Lol, seconded :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 17, 2009)

X said:


> its not a herm unless it has tits, pen0r, and vag.
> 
> if he only has a vag then he is a cuntboy/half-transgender


Actually, it's not a herm unless it has penis and vagina. (Technically, it would also need ovaries and testes, but ovaries are harder to check for.) Breasts are optional.

Cuntboy = intersexed, by the way.


----------



## X (Jun 17, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Cuntboy = intersexed, by the way.



couldn't think of the term at the time, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Actually, it's not a herm unless it has penis and vagina. (Technically, it would also need ovaries and testes, but ovaries are harder to check for.) Breasts are optional.



And that never ever happens, because a full penis or a full vagina are made from the same undifferentiated structures (which is why we end up with intersexed people with ambiguous genitals, but never hermaphrodites like you see on /d/).  What we consider a "true hermaphrodite" would just be someone with both ovarian and testicular tissues.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> And that never ever happens, because a full penis or a full vagina are made from the same undifferentiated structures (which is why we end up with intersexed people with ambiguous genitals, but never hermaphrodites like you see on /d/).  What we consider a "true hermaphrodite" would just be someone with both ovarian and testicular tissues.


Ah, that's right.

But there's always surgery :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Ah, that's right.
> 
> But there's always surgery :V



And strap-ons. 8)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> And strap-ons. 8)


Blindfolds and cucumbers. Yesno?


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 17, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Blindfolds and cucumbers. Yesno?



Yeah booiiiiiiii~


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 17, 2009)

(Unfunny joke. Disregard.)


----------



## Ramea (Jun 23, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Everyone is a little bi anyway. I'm about as close to gay as a bisexual can get.



Same... its hard with society today to truly _be_ one's self.... *Sigh*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

Ramea said:


> Same... its hard with society today to truly _be_ one's self.... *Sigh*


Don't blame that on the times. Society _exists_ to make it hard to "be oneself".


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 23, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Don't blame that on the times. Society _exists_ to make it hard to "be oneself".



I listened to Voltaire for a while... I still do on occassion...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I listened to Voltaire for a while... I still do on occassion...


That's nice. Unrelated to my statement, to be sure, but it does improve my opinion of you.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 23, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> That's nice. Unrelated to my statement, to be sure, but it does improve my opinion of you.



The Same. I just wanted to point that out, though, because nobody knows who I am talking about if I say Voltaire.


----------



## FuzzyNeko (Jun 23, 2009)

I am straight because I dream of starting a family!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 23, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> The Same. I just wanted to point that out, though, because nobody knows who I am talking about if I say Voltaire.


You should probably try talking about him to people who are more cultured. Or, failing that, try lending them a mixed CD to sample.


----------



## vombatiformes (Jun 24, 2009)

GEHHH. I like boys.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 24, 2009)

Gay~
Not completely I suppose :/ Small interest in women.
However I could never have an intimate relationship with one, and I hate boobs. They're gross.
I've actually fantasized about being one~

Whatever, I liek boyz.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

< faggy fag fag fag
i'd go straight for MIA though


----------



## Isen (Jun 24, 2009)

Comin' back with POWAH POWAH


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

^exactly.


----------



## bozzles (Jun 24, 2009)

Gay.


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Gay.


lol, plain and simple as that :V
No other words>.>


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm strait

well nowadays


----------



## alicewater (Jun 24, 2009)

D Void said:


> I'm strait
> 
> well nowadays


 

As opposed to when?


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

Few years ago I went through A bi faze,
I kinda lost intrest in guys after I got dumped.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

i am bi. i treat all people equaly and don't realy associate genders as such.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 24, 2009)

Attracted more to male physique and _dongs_. Well, actually, just males in general. But I wouldn't refuse to be in a loving relationship with a woman if we had a really good sort of connection :1
Still far more likely to be in a loving relationship with a guy, though. Close enough to tick the "Gay" box, I think.

In short,
Dongs = YAY
Vags = NAY, but I try not to discriminate.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Jun 24, 2009)

Bi
nuff said >_>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

FuzzyNeko said:


> I am straight because I dream of starting a family!


You could still start one if you were a lesbian. Munching carpets doesn't induce menopause :V


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm whatever I am when I damn well feel like it!

._.

I like boys :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> I like boys :3


I _knew_ the pedos'd show up sooner or later


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> I _knew_ the pedos'd show up sooner or later


OMG!!! I know why he likes boys (I mean males, genius) :3 I won't tell, I promise >.<
Although, That happened to a friend of mine! Well, he let it happen, it didn't just "happen"


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm stright.

women have been mostly appealing to me. 

guys on the other hand, still is a little hard to tell sometimes. 
including I'm an anthro artist, who has drawn more girl's the guy's.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 24, 2009)

FuzzyNeko said:


> I am straight because I dream of starting a family!



FAGS, Adoption, etc.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> OMG!!! I know why he likes boys (I mean males, genius) :3 I won't tell, I promise >.<
> Although, That happened to a friend of mine! Well, he let it happen, it didn't just "happen"


...are you on drugs?


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> ...are you on drugs?


No... I get high only by love


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> No... I get high only by love


In that case, you need to masturbate less, because you aren't making sense.

What the hell does this


DevianFur said:


> OMG!!! I know why he likes boys (I mean males, genius) :3 I won't tell, I promise >.<
> Although, That happened to a friend of mine! Well, he let it happen, it didn't just "happen"


even mean?


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> In that case, you need to masturbate less, because you aren't making sense.
> 
> What the hell does this
> 
> even mean?


I'm in _love_ right now... and I don't masturbate that much :S

I just happen to know why he is gay...


----------



## Isen (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> In that case, you need to masturbate less, because you aren't making sense.
> 
> What the hell does this
> 
> even mean?


I'll tackle this one.


DevianFur said:


> OMG!!!


Oh my God!!!


> I know why he likes boys


I know why he is gay.


> (I mean males, genius)


He means guys, not children.  Said somewhat sardonically.


> :3


Catface 


> I won't tell, I promise >.<


He won't tell anyone about whatever circumstances presumably made his friend gay.  This makes him shut his eyes/squint.


> Although, That happened to a friend of mine! Well, he let it happen, it didn't just "happen"


This vague homosexuality causing circumstance also happened to someone else.  Further reference is made to this incident without providing additional elucidation.


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

Isen said:


> I'll tackle this one.
> 
> Oh my God!!!
> 
> ...


Did I just got pwned? :S


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 24, 2009)

*tries to change vote but can't*


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 24, 2009)

Bisexual I am


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm polysexual, but that wasn't there so I put the next closest thing, which is pansexual.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Isen said:


> I'll tackle this one.
> 
> Oh my God!!!
> 
> ...


<3



DevianFur said:


> Did I just got pwned? :S


Yes, you did. You must now leave teh internetz FOREVER!!!1!
*Cough*



Midi Bear said:


> I'm polysexual, but that wasn't there so I put the next closest thing, which is pansexual.


Oh? Which gender won't _you _touch?


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Oh? Which gender won't _you _touch?


Basically guys who are WAY too feminine/anybody who's WAY too butch.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 24, 2009)

I like boobies! So straight. :3


----------



## Utsukushii (Jun 24, 2009)

Bisexual. And now I'm going to insert chaff to make this NOT a one-word answer.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Basically guys who are WAY too feminine/anybody who's WAY too butch.


I wouldn't even call those genders so much as aesthetics, but I see your point.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know if this topic really matters, but I'll go on record and say that I am straight.  I don't see why it's such a big deal here in this kind of community.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 24, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> I wouldn't even call those genders so much as aesthetics, but I see your point.


Well aesthetics is a pretty big part of gender, methinks.


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 24, 2009)

yoz... another Bi guy...


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 24, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Well aesthetics is a pretty big part of gender, methinks.



Not according to Get-Dancing


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm gay, straight up. I just enjoy the company and companionship of other guys! Plus, there are -other- reasons. Heehee.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I was cool enough to quote myself in my sig


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Well aesthetics is a pretty big part of gender, methinks.


Nnh--it's definitely _a_ part of it, but not _the_ part. Though I suppose the right question would've been "what sex won't you touch"


----------



## twiggyfox (Jun 24, 2009)

im Straight, but im no afraid to say if i think a guy is hot


----------



## nobu (Jun 24, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> I like boobies! So straight. :3



Yay boobies indeed, i'd be straight , but not uptight about it.
why wasn't "often" an option?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 24, 2009)

nobu said:


> Yay boobies indeed, i'd be straight , but not uptight about it.
> why wasn't "often" an option?


Because furries never actually get laid, so "often" would only be wishful thinking :V


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 24, 2009)

nobu said:


> Yay boobies indeed, i'd be straight , but not uptight about it.
> why wasn't "often" an option?



Or "Yes, Please".  Let's not leave that out when we do this poll again in six months.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 25, 2009)

Bisexual. I like to get my fill of all sides. 

Also, did I post in this thread before? I don't remember doing it.


----------



## Torinir (Jun 25, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Or "Yes, Please". Let's not leave that out when we do this poll again in six months.


 
Or "All Day, Every Day"


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 25, 2009)

As gay as humanely possibly can. Naked female turn me off.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 25, 2009)

Gah, why are les furs such a rare breed D=


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the fandom tends to scare off most women, lesbian or otherwise.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 25, 2009)

Easog said:


> I think the fandom tends to scare off most women, lesbian or otherwise.



Hmm, maybe.


----------



## Koray (Jun 25, 2009)

But I know that many females around the forums are Bisexuals, so...


----------



## Linzys (Jun 25, 2009)

Asexual.

I consider myself bi romantic though, and don't really put any importance gender.

(I am female if you care to know.)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

Easog said:


> I think the fandom tends to scare off most women, lesbian or otherwise.


This is the first time I've ever truly felt that I belong here.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 25, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> But I know that many females around the forums are Bisexuals, so...



I've had some bad experiences with bi girls, so I tend to not go sniffing around there *lost a few mates to guys* Not saying all bi gals are like that, mind you.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I've had some bad experiences with bi girls, so I tend to not go sniffing around there *lost a few mates to guys* Not saying all bi gals are like that, mind you.



Just that stereotypes are true? :V


----------



## ArawnNox (Jun 25, 2009)

I selected Bisexual. I guess that's how I feel about myself, though I've never gone all the way when I dated girls and haven't even been near a guy to experiment...
I suppose Bi-curious would be a bit more appropriate...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 25, 2009)

Linzys said:


> Asexual.
> 
> I consider myself bi romantic though, and don't really put any importance gender.
> 
> (I am female if you care to know.)



I think I described my sexuality as something near this... Like Morrissey or Boy George, though.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I think I described my sexuality as something near this... Like Morrissey or Boy George, though.


So...you're gay and/or not-entirely-straight, but trying to make a gimmick out of hiding it?


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 25, 2009)

I ARE TEH FAG.


----------



## Icen (Jun 26, 2009)

Straight female. With a non-fur boy. o_o


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm probably a hetero-leaning bisexual.


----------



## alicewater (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow! Gay and bi are getting smoked by straight in the poll.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 26, 2009)

Straight, and I actually thought that "bi" Would have a higher percentage than straight o.o Hrm.


----------



## Asswings (Jun 26, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Gah, why are les furs such a rare breed D=



I dunno. D: It's sad.

+1 for us les furs. Haha, not tied for last anymore!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jun 26, 2009)

Straight, there's just no possible way i could ever be attracted to the same gender.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

XP

20/f/az

w4w


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XP
> 
> 20/f/az
> 
> w4w



What does this have to o with sexuality now?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> What does this have to o with sexuality now?



XD oh, I'm just being silly.
count my vote on the lesbian side.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XD oh, I'm just being silly.
> count my vote on the lesbian side.



Silly as in foolish, because putting connected but not inquired info isn't what I see as a joke.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I don't get what's funny in being completely ra... CUCUMBERS


wait what? cucumbers? what about candle jac-


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> wait what? cucumbers? what about candle jac-



I edited it for more sense... It might have seemed that I actually found that entertaining.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Silly as in foolish, because putting connected but not inquired info isn't what I see as a joke.



what is this I dont even-

;; actually I have no idea what you're trying to say. 
and ...
actually I just dont understand. 
I just dont understand your english.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> what is this I dont even-
> 
> ;; actually I have no idea what you're trying to say.
> and ...
> ...


That's pretty sad. His grammar's quite good.

He was basically saying "Nobody asked, nobody cares, nobody's laughing."


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jun 26, 2009)

Bisexual.I Like lean to normal women and chubby to fat men.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Just that stereotypes are true? :V



No? What?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> That's pretty sad. His grammar's quite good.
> 
> He was basically saying "Nobody asked, nobody cares, nobody's laughing."



I think it's that I missed an "in" in "putting in". It was late.



InuAkiko said:


> No? What?



Nevermind...


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 2, 2009)

Im straight/asexual
As mild of an attraction as you can get without being asexual.
Don't find any girls in my town attractive (Their so bitchy)


----------



## ForeverDante (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm bi sexual and I'm proud to admit it!
Perhaps...too proud?
NAH


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 2, 2009)

ForeverDante said:


> I'm bi sexual and I'm proud to admit it!
> Perhaps...too proud?
> NAH


Any amount of pride in one's sexuality is too proud.
Go _accomplish_ something.


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 2, 2009)

Bi-sexual here, although I lean more towards women. Plus I'm in a long term relationship with a woman.


----------



## Ikaeru (Jul 3, 2009)

If pansexual means one who has a sexual attraction to bread, then absolutely.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Ikaeru said:


> If pansexual means one who has a sexual attraction to bread, then absolutely.



Yay =D


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 3, 2009)

Ikaeru said:


> If pansexual means one who has a sexual attraction to bread, then absolutely.



Brown Bread or White Bread?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Brown Bread or White Bread?



What are you, racist?


----------



## ForeverDante (Jul 3, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Any amount of pride in one's sexuality is too proud.
> Go _accomplish_ something.



Okay...whats your problem?


----------



## Isen (Jul 3, 2009)

It doesn't make too much sense to take pride in something that you don't really control.  There's a difference between not being ashamed and being proud.  I very rarely discuss my sexuality.  It just doesn't come up.  I'm certainly not ashamed of my sexual orientation, race, gender, etc. but I don't see why I should take pride in it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Isen said:


> It doesn't make too much sense to take pride in something that you don't really control.  There's a difference between not being ashamed and being proud.  I very rarely discuss my sexuality.  It just doesn't come up.  I'm certainly not ashamed of my sexual orientation, race, gender, etc. but I don't see why I should take pride in it.



Aren't you a heterosexual Caucasian male?

There's your problem.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2009)

ForeverDante said:


> Okay...whats your problem?


Simple. Don't be proud of something you really have no control over. Saying "I'm Bi and proud" is similar to saying you're proud of your skin color, eye color, or taste in music. It's not something you accomplish, like getting a degree or passing with top marks. It requires absolutely no effort and therefore is not an accomplishment.


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 3, 2009)

i am straight.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

I voted straight, but I'm really leaning more towards a-sexual.

I don't exactly want to fuck _anything._


----------



## Koray (Jul 3, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I voted straight


With that avatar, no you're not


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I voted straight, but I'm really leaning more towards a-sexual.
> 
> I don't exactly want to fuck _anything._



Well why don't you go and fuck yourself then :V



DevianFur said:


> With that avatar, no you're not



That avatar is perfectly straight what are you talking about


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> With that avatar, no you're not



something tells me you didn't read the rest of my post. :l


----------



## Koray (Jul 3, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> something tells me you didn't read the rest of my post. :l


I did, but you are voting for straight, _leaning_ towards asexual and have a gay-pride avatar... how is that possible?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I did, but you are voting for straight, _leaning_ towards asexual and have a gay-pride avatar... how is that possible?



That's not a gay pride avatar just because there is a pseudo-rainbow in it, shut up


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I did, but you are voting for straight, _leaning_ towards asexual and have a gay-pride avatar... how is that possible?



How the fuck is this gay pride?

Not everything with a rainbow means GAY, you know.


----------



## Koray (Jul 3, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> How the fuck is this gay pride?
> 
> Not everything with a rainbow means GAY, you know.


Not in this fandom >.>


----------



## Isen (Jul 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Aren't you a heterosexual Caucasian male?


Not exactly, yes, and yes.


David M. Awesome said:


> There's your problem.


Haha, I'd like to believe that my problems are a bit more interesting than that.


Attorney At Lawl said:


> Not everything with a rainbow means GAY, you know.


Besides, magenta isn't even in the rainbow.  Neither is purple, for that matter.  It's violet.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Isen said:


> Not exactly, yes, and yes.
> 
> Haha, I'd like to believe that my problems are a bit more interesting than that.



UH OH

You're a partially heterosexual white male, you have no significant problems. :V


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Kryn* 

 
_Everyone is a little bi anyway. I'm about as close to gay as a bisexual can get._
Pheonixs:"I don't know man, I'll give you a run for your money on that one." lol  I'm in this catagory!!!


----------



## Isen (Jul 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> UH OH
> 
> You're a partially heterosexual white male, you have no significant problems. :V


Shit, busted.  I can do middle class white guy angst with the best of them.  But yeah, I think my life is pretty great. 

 From my (relatively privileged) viewpoint, it doesn't make much sense to be proud of something that just so happens to be true about you.  That doesn't mean I'll be annoyed or offended or whatever if people talk about it or publicly celebrate it or whatever.  I can understand the desire to take a stand for oneself and whatever marginalized group one happens to be a part of, though.  To me, pride just seems like a strange way to describe it.  I can understanding being happy about it.  I can certainly understand being proud of accomplishing things like victory over prejudices.  But feeling proud about something entirely beyond your control?  It just doesn't click for me.  Whatever floats your boat, though.

 TL;DR: I'm glad that you're glad about liking guys/girls/both/neither.  I don't mind if you keep it to yourself or feel like wearing it on your sleeve.  I'm interested, but not particularly impressed.  Also, I take internet discussions way too seriously. 

Then again, sex has never really seemed like a big deal to me.  I guess I haven't said that much about my personal sexual preferences, so I might as well go on the record.  Right now, I don't feel comfortable self-identifying as anything specific.  I'm still figuring it out, and I'm okay with that.  If I _had_ to put a label on it, I guess I'm closest to some degree of bisexuality.  I don't feel sexual attraction very strongly or very often, but when I do, gender doesn't have much to do with it.  I've felt attracted to guys and girls before.  I don't feel like I could say that I'm only attracted to guys or girls.  I just feel like I'm attracted to people.  I don't feel particularly like a straight/gay/bisexual guy, I just feel like a person.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 3, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Not in this fandom >.>


http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Advice_dog


----------



## Koray (Jul 3, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Advice_dog


Oh, sorry.... I didn't know that Ï‡_Ï‡


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Oh, sorry.... I didn't know that Ï‡_Ï‡



That's why you'll only get this


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 3, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Oh, sorry.... I didn't know that Ï‡_Ï‡


I'm confused--are you _new_ to the Internet, or what?


----------



## Tweek (Jul 3, 2009)

Asexual. I suck at having sex. Sorry to disappoint ladies.


----------



## lizzybell (Jul 3, 2009)

hmm that is a hard question, i put down for undecided. i lean towards bi, and my b/f is a crossdresser and it totally does it for me when he is either guy or girl.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 3, 2009)

Tweek said:


> I suck at having sex.


They have pills for that, you know.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Tweek said:


> Asexual. I suck at having sex. Sorry to disappoint ladies.



Liar, you're secretly amazing.

Hi Tweek =D


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 3, 2009)

Why am I not surprised David is in this thread.

I bet you hang out here all day huh you failure >:{

Your awesome has been revoked until you troll some newfags.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Why am I not surprised David is in this thread.
> 
> I bet you hang out here all day huh you failure >:{
> 
> Your awesome has been revoked until you troll some newfags.



I trolled your mum last night. 

How's your other half? :V


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I trolled your mum last night.
> 
> How's your other half? :V



She's doing well. Her wisdom teeth are (have been for days) bothering her =\


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> She's doing well. Her wisdom teeth are (have been for days) bothering her =\



Kiss them better for her ;D


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Kiss them better for her ;D



hurr :B


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2009)

Ikaeru said:


> If pansexual means one who has a sexual attraction to bread, then absolutely.





Aden said:


> I am the only pan. :C
> 
> \Kitchenware joke
> \\Bread joke
> \\\Hurf durf



Oh you so clever


----------



## Ruko (Jul 3, 2009)

> What's Your Sexual Preference?


Dog.




j/k

I'm pretty sure I'm straight.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2009)

I like those things withs breasts and a vagina


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I like those things withs breasts and a vagina


 Hermaphrodites?


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Hermaphrodites?



I knew someone was going to make this post but couldn't be bothered to make my other post prevent it. No,  not hermaphrodites.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I knew someone was going to make this post but couldn't be bothered to make my other post prevent it. No, not hermaphrodites.


 So you're a zoophile?  Should've assumed going by your name.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So you're a zoophile?  Should've assumed going by your name.



I'm a furry of course i'm a zoophile /sarcasm


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I'm a furry of course i'm a zoophile /sarcasm


 .  Atleast you understood that I was just kidding.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> .  Atleast you understood that I was just kidding.



Yes, now go fuck a dog you furry you. ;3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Yes, now go fuck a dog you furry you. ;3


 I AM INSULTED, I PREFER CATS.


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 4, 2009)

Hm... I voted strait. I mean, I cuddle with men, and have fooled around with guys, but I find myself enjoying it a lot more with women. I find actions I've engaged in with men was more a result of my passive nature; while I've always been more comfortable and took more of a driver's seat with girls. (Also, I always jerk of to straight, female, lesbian, ect.)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 5, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I like those things withs breasts and a vagina
> 
> 
> Jashwa said:
> ...


Quoted for making me chortle.


----------



## LucienLupus (Jul 5, 2009)

Straight!


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm undecided.


----------



## Doz (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a latent gay.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 6, 2009)

Straight... but have experimented before... but experimenting with girls was much more fun.


----------



## whoadamn (Jul 6, 2009)

I am stuck within the bisexual frame of mind. As much as anyone could suggest it to be merely a transitional phase, I am convinced I shall remain as such. I find attractiveness toward either gender, be it their appearance or personality.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 for straight


----------



## Chernobyl (Jul 6, 2009)

_*Believe it or not...*_
_*I am acctualy as straight as a rainbow.*_


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow...seriously? Only nine lesbians?


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm as straight as the straightest line in Straight Town where everyone is so straight; they're close to being gay.


TL;DR I'm straight


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 6, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> I'm as straight as the straightest line in Straight Town where everyone is so straight; they're close to being gay.
> 
> 
> TL;DR I'm straight


Fag >:O


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 6, 2009)

as Gay as gary almond


----------



## alicewater (Jul 6, 2009)

TL;DR I'm straight[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Translation: you're in denile.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jul 7, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I voted bisexual, but I lean heavily towards men. I thought I was just gay for the longest time, life is to damn confusing


 

 confusing? yep you nailed it


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

silver_foxfang said:


> confusing? yep you nailed it


Oh, come on. There's nothing to be confused _about_ if you don't try to attach a word to it.

I mean, some people like pink cotton candy, and some others like blue. Does _that_ variable need a set of words?


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Oh, come on. There's nothing to be confused _about_ if you don't try to attach a word to it.


More or less.  I'm okay with not self-identifying as anything in particular.  However, I can certainly empathize with the desire to have a concrete, succinct definition.  Ambiguity can make you feel like you don't really know yourself.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Isen said:


> More or less.  I'm okay with not self-identifying as anything in particular.  However, I can certainly empathize with the desire to have a concrete, succinct definition.  Ambiguity can make you feel like you don't really know yourself.


Eh. People need to realize they're more than just their sexualities, and that a sexuality's more than just the words used to describe it.

But at the same time, it's less, because those words aren't even as all-important as people make them out to be.

If this makes any sense. It's been a while since I did the whole random-philosophy bit.


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

I completely agree.  However, intellectually understanding that is quite different from being emotionally accustomed to it.  Since birth, we're pressured to "fit in" in one way or another.  Even if we know that we shouldn't worry about such things, you can't really just say, "Don't be distressed by this."  The rest of society often seems to say, "This is a really big deal and you have to have everything figured out or you're weird."


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Isen said:


> I completely agree.  However, intellectually understanding that is quite different from being emotionally accustomed to it.  Since birth, we're pressured to "fit in" in one way or another.  Even if we know that we shouldn't worry about such things, you can't really just say, "Don't be distressed by this."  The rest of society often seems to say, "This is a really big deal and you have to have everything figured out or you're weird."


Ugh. If you're so weak as to cower before society over something so trivial, you might as well pick out a nice wheelchair, because you clearly have no spine.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

pansexual, here.

also, lol asexuals. do you reproduce and have offspring without the need for a sexual partner? that's incredible!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Sassy said:


> also, lol asexuals. do you reproduce and have offspring without the need for a sexual partner? that's incredible!



You should really learn to at least google things and _attempt_ to educate yourself before looking like a fool. Honestly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asexual

EDIT: Oh, you're only 14. That explains a lot.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You should really learn to at least google things and _attempt_ to educate yourself before looking like a fool. Honestly.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asexual
> 
> EDIT: Oh, you're only 14. That explains a lot.


You ought to learn to read sources that aren't online and user contributed. 2009 Oxford Dictionary Defines:
*1. * Having no evident sex or sex organs; sexless.
*2. * Relating to, produced by, or involving reproduction that occurs without the union of male and female gametes, as in binary fission or budding.
the fact that some people who can't get laid apply it as a label does not change its meaning. please come back when you can quote a proper source. 
thanks for playing! insert a quarter to play again :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Sassy said:


> You ought to learn to read sources that aren't online and user contributed. 2009 Oxford Dictionary Defines:
> *1. * Having no evident sex or sex organs; sexless.
> *2. * Relating to, produced by, or involving reproduction that occurs without the union of male and female gametes, as in binary fission or budding.
> the fact that some people who can't get laid apply it as a label does not change its meaning. please come back when you can quote a proper source.
> thanks for playing! insert a quarter to play again :3



AHAHAHA.

WOW.

You are truly dumb as hell, aren't you? Did you even read the page?

Also, I find it funny that you, someone of a different sexuality, is trying to correct me on my _OWN SEXUALITY._

Thanks for that, try again, etc etc.

EDIT: Also, I like how you edited out the part from your little Oxford quote where it defines exactly this:
(Taken from http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/asexual?view=uk)

*3. without sexual feelings or associations. *


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> AHAHAHA.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...


my paper edition dictionary doesn't mention that definition; so therefore it is irrelevant and void.
better luck next time! *hug*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> AHAHAHA.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> You are truly dumb as hell, aren't you?


To save you and everybody else the trouble of asking in the future, he's also an Appletard. The answer is therefore a huge, resounding "YES".



> Also, I find it funny that you, someone of a different sexuality, is trying to correct me on my _OWN SEXUALITY._


BUT GAY PEOPLE KNOW EVERYTHING! LOLZ!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Sassy said:


> my paper edition dictionary doesn't mention that definition; so therefore it is irrelevant and void.
> better luck next time! *hug*



Uh, and WHY is it irrelevant and void? Because it doesn't benefit you? Also, saying "nope not here in _this_ copy" isn't a valid argument. Your version of the dictionary _isn't the only version in the world._

Besides, you're 14, the fuck do you know about sex? Nothing. Now go play with your Pokemon.


----------



## Surgat (Jul 7, 2009)

Sassy said:


> my paper edition dictionary doesn't mention that definition; so therefore it is irrelevant and void.
> better luck next time! *hug*



Online sources update more frequently. If anyone's source is outdated, it's yours.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Uh, and WHY is it irrelevant and void? Because it doesn't benefit you? Also, saying "nope not here in _this_ copy" isn't a valid argument. Your version of the dictionary _isn't the only version in the world._
> 
> Besides, you're 14, the fuck do you know about sex? Nothing. Now go play with your Pokemon.


haha. because obviously all the 20 and 30 year old "asexuals" that just don't have the social skills to attract the opposite (or same) gender for sexual relations are FAR more experienced with sex than I am, right? :3




Satan Q. Jones said:


> To save you and everybody else the trouble of asking in the future, he's also an Appletard. The answer is therefore a huge, resounding "YES".


the whole "u say im a bitch like its a bad thing!" routine is pretty old, actually ~ here's a newsflash; it IS a bad thing. please only post when you're more socially adjusted, okies? love you :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Sassy said:


> haha. because obviously all the 20 and 30 year old "asexuals" that just don't have the social skills to attract the opposite (or same) gender for sexual relations are FAR more experienced with sex than I am, right? :3



Asexuality has _nothing_ to do with not being able to have sex or find a sexual partner. If you had read the article I linked above instead of plugging your ears and going "LALALALALALA NOT A VALID SOURCE I WANT TO PICK A FIGHT BECAUSE I'M 14", you'd look a little less dumb. I'm sorry if you are too ignorant to accept that there are people out there with no sexual attraction to either gender, but the fact is, we do exist.

Also, going by your theory, asexuals do not get sex, but still have a sex drive. If that is true, why don't I masturbate ever? :3 If I had a sex drive, I would still do that, would I not?

It's probably illegal for me to be discussing this with a fuckin' tween, but hey, whatever. Internet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Online sources update more frequently. If anyone's source is outdated, it's yours.


This post makes me want to reply with an ASCII heart.
I can't quite figure out why.
Oh well.
<3


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Asexuality has _nothing_ to do with not being able to have sex or find a sexual partner. If you had read the article I linked above instead of plugging your ears and going "LALALALALALA NOT A VALID SOURCE", you'd look a little less dumb. I'm sorry if you are too ignorant to accept that there are people out there with no sexual attraction to either gender, but the fact is, we do exist.
> 
> Also, going by your theory, asexuals do not get sex, but still have a sex drive. If that is true, why don't I masturbate ever? :3 If I had a sex drive, I would still do that, would I not?
> 
> It's probably illegal for me to be discussing this with a fuckin' tween, but hey, whatever. Internet.


plenty of people don't masturbate. it's not about a sex drive or not ~ many people don't do it for personal, religious or other reasons. the people that *do* do it, enjoy it and that's fine. but some people with perfectly healthy and active sex lives don't do it at all. trying to use masturbation as a barometer for sexual desire is a bit silly.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm straight.
But I mean, I've had my moments.
I'm asexual, bisexual, heterosexual, whatever. Who cares?
I'm a fluid human being.
I'm normally attracted to women, sometimes I'm really attracted to men.
Certain men, certain women.
I've been attracted to transgender and traditional gender folks.
I've been through phases where I'm not attracted to sex with anyone at all, or attracted to people through sexual desire.
I give no fucks.


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Ugh. If you're so weak as to cower before society over something so trivial, you might as well pick out a nice wheelchair, because you clearly have no spine.


Pretty much.  I'm assuming that you meant "you" generally rather than directed at anyone in particular.  Personally, I don't see the point in being fixated on it.  It's interesting, I suppose, but it's not worth obsessing over.  As far as I'm concerned, it's not really anyone's business but my own.  Then again, I tend to experience attraction less often than most, so it very rarely comes up.  

Sassy, check out this site and get back to us.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Sassy said:


> plenty of people don't masturbate. it's not about a sex drive or not ~ many people don't do it for personal, religious or other reasons. the people that *do* do it, enjoy it and that's fine. trying to use masturbation as a barometer for sexual desire is a bit silly.



It's becoming increasingly obvious that you just don't know anything about sex. Do they even teach you sex-ed at 14? I didn't learn it until I was 16 and a junior in High School.

No, it isn't silly at all. You are suggesting that I _do_ have a sex drive and sexual desire, yet I claim asexuality because I can't get laid as much as a 14 year old. If I do not have sex, but do have a sex drive, the fuck am I supposed to be doing? Fondling myself and getting blue balls? No. Because there isn't a sex drive.

Again, I cannot help but emphasize:* I do not have a sex drive.* THAT is what asexuality is. It has nothing to do with any ability to get a sexual partner.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It's becoming increasingly obvious that you just don't know anything about sex. Do they even teach you sex-ed at 14? I didn't learn it until I was 16 and a junior in High School.
> 
> No, it isn't silly at all. You are suggesting that I _do_ have a sex drive and sexual desire, yet I claim asexuality because I can't get laid as much as a 14 year old. If I do not have sex, but do have a sex drive, the fuck am I supposed to be doing? Fondling myself and getting blue balls? No. Because there isn't a sex drive.
> 
> Again, I cannot help but emphasize:* I do not have a sex drive.* THAT is what asexuality is. It has nothing to do with any ability to get a sexual partner.


don't worry so much! one day you'll meet a nice boy or girl and you'll just *click*, and then you'll realize what you're missing out on :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Sassy said:


> don't worry so much! one day you'll meet a nice boy or girl and you'll just *click*, and then you'll realize what you're missing out on :3



Good god you are truly ignorant.

Once again, Asexuality has _nothing_ to do with having or not having a partner. I am not suddenly going to see someone and go "OH YEAH GURL LETS SCREW" because _I do not_ have a sex drive.

At this point I'm fairly sure you're either trolling or really, really ignorant even for a 14 year old.

As mentioned above, you should really try to educate yourself:

http://www.asexuality.org/home/

Is a good website. Or is that not a "viable source" since it isn't printed on paper and in your house where you can choose which parts to leave out?


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

My roommate doesn't like chocolate.  Not even a little bit.  Absolutely no desire to eat it.  Never craves it.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 7, 2009)

To be fair Baron von Dad, asexuals can be just as vague as furries. In that there are a lot of asexuals that are not without sex drive. In fact, a number of AVENites have brought up research which showed that asexuals masturbate as often as non-asexuals.

So, it can be kind of confusing to those not familiar to the subject.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Isen said:


> My roommate doesn't like chocolate.  Not even a little bit.  Absolutely no desire to eat it.  Never craves it.
> 
> Just sayin'.


...is your roommate male or female?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Isen said:


> My roommate doesn't like chocolate.  Not even a little bit.  Absolutely no desire to eat it.  Never craves it.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Don't worry! One day he'll find that special chocolate bar and *click*, he'll realize what he was missing out on.

Or maybe he'll never like chocolate and will still go on to live a full and happy life, never worrying about how much he does or doesn't like chocolate.

The latter seems more likely.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> So, it can be kind of confusing to those not familiar to the subject.



I understand that completely. We aren't like homosexual people who have parades and make ourselves known. I understand that asexuality is a new concept and that many people can't grasp it or have never heard of it before.

But telling an asexual that it's a willing choice because they're socially awkward and can't get laid by someone of either gender is simply ignorant and probably trolling.


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

Some would argue that such people would be autosexual rather than asexual.  Really, though, the labels and definitions can be so obfuscating that it gets kind of silly.  The point is, *some people just don't want to have sex with anybody.  Ever.*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I understand that completely. We aren't like homosexual people who have parades and make ourselves known. I understand that asexuality is a new concept and that many people can't grasp it or have never heard of it before.
> 
> But telling an asexual that it's a willing choice because they're socially awkward and can't get laid by someone of either gender is simply ignorant and probably trolling.


He doesn't have an FA profile to link to, either...

So yeah, it all adds up to a troll :/


----------



## Jelly (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I understand that completely. We aren't like homosexual people who have parades and make ourselves known. I understand that asexuality is a new concept and that many people can't grasp it or have never heard of it before.
> 
> But telling an asexual that it's a willing choice because they're socially awkward and can't get laid by someone of either gender is simply ignorant and probably trolling.



Ignorance means remaining unaffiliated with a subject. So, yeah, he's unaffiliated. But I'm very affiliated with asexuality, and I don't necessarily assume that you're permanently asexual or that you necessarily lack a sex drive.

Also, I don't know. I've talked to furries that have admitted to being jailhouse gay. The same could follow with asexuality. You never know.

Okay, maybe I'm defending this position a little hard. :I


----------



## Sassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> He doesn't have an FA profile to link to, either...
> 
> So yeah, it all adds up to a troll :/


I'm a troll because I don't have my own art to show-case? what a...wow, I'm amazed! you've got such amazing powers of deduction; i wish i were able to link unrelated things together and act if there there's a relationship between the two. satan jones is a pretty good gal; she makes stuff up without logic and doesn't afraid of anything! i wanna be just like her when i grow up.


----------



## Isen (Jul 8, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> ...is your roommate male or female?


I can't tell if this is a serious question or not...Anyway, male.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Sassy said:


> I'm a troll because I don't have my own art to show-case? what a...wow, I'm amazed! you've got such amazing powers of deduction; i wish i were able to link unrelated things together and act if there there's a relationship between the two. satan jones is a pretty good gal; she makes stuff up without logic and doesn't afraid of anything! i wanna be just like her when i grow up.



Yeah, now you're trolling.

Ignoring everything that proves you wrong? Check.
Picking fights with people uninvolved? Check.
Name calling when it isn't provoked? Check.

Also, once again, you're 14. You shouldn't be in a thread about sex, let alone debating it. Go do homework or something.



> But I'm very affiliated with asexuality, and I don't necessarily assume that you're permanently asexual or that you necessarily lack a sex drive.



Is it possible that one day I won't be asexual? I guess. I dunno. All I know is that _right now_, I am asexual, and I don't see that changing.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yeah, now you're trolling.
> 
> Ignoring everything that proves you wrong? Check.
> Picking fights with people uninvolved? Check.
> ...


I didn't pick a fight or name-call :3 in-fact, it's you guys whom assume that my age disqualifies my opinion; and *that* sounds pretty textbook traaawlan to me.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'm really defending nothing. So don't even worry about responding.
Do you wear THE RING?
I know some asexuals were talking about that a while back.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Sassy said:


> I didn't pick a fight or name-call :3 in-fact, it's you guys whom assume that my age disqualifies my opinion; and *that* sounds pretty textbook traaawlan to me.



Veiled insults are still insults. Also, um, yes, it does. Being 14 most certainly does disqualify you from arguing over something you've likely never even experienced before. It isn't trolling, it's a fact. Right now your hormones are off the fuckin' charts, and you find it unfathomable that people don't want sex. When your hormones level off when you're older, you'll realize that not everything is about sex.



> Do you wear THE RING?
> I know some asexuals were talking about that a while back.



No idea. The hell is the ring? It's probably something I'm missing out on. It's not like I'm heavily into the asexual community - I just know I am one and that's that.

I'm really not much of a PRIDE YAY person - really, my sexuality is something I perfer to keep to myself under a guise of heterosexuality simply because I catch so much shit for claiming asexuality.

But, thems the breaks. Kinda used to it by now.


----------



## Isen (Jul 8, 2009)

Sassy said:


> I didn't pick a fight or name-call :3 in-fact, it's you guys whom assume that my age disqualifies my opinion; and *that* sounds pretty textbook traaawlan to me.


You aren't voicing an opinion.  You're making a statement of fact.  Baron Von Yiffington is claiming one thing to be factual, and you are claiming it to be false.  Opinions do not work that way.

 Also, people at 14 years of age tend to be somewhat more ignorant of such matters than people in their upper teens and twenties.  That alone doesn't invalidate your claims, but it suggests that you are probably less mature and educated about the subject.



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No idea. The hell is the ring? It's probably something I'm missing out on. It's not like I'm heavily into the asexual community - I just know I am one and that's that.


It's a black ring that some asexuals wear.  It serves the dual purpose of identifying others as asexual and cutting down the number of people who try to hit on you, supposedly.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No idea. The hell is the ring? It's probably something I'm missing out on. It's not like I'm heavily into the asexual community - I just know I am one and that's that.
> 
> I'm really not much of a PRIDE YAY person - really, my sexuality is something I perfer to keep to myself under a guise of heterosexuality simply because I catch so much shit for claiming asexuality.
> 
> But, thems the breaks. Kinda used to it by now.



Its a way for asexuals to acknowledge one another. Wear a black ring on your middle finger.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Isen said:


> It's a black ring that some asexuals wear.  It serves the dual purpose of identifying others as asexual and cutting down the number of people who try to hit on you, supposedly.



No shit? Huh. I might have to actually look into it.

I mean, I don't mind getting hit on (by either gender), but I always feel shitty when I tell them I'm not interested in anyone. :v


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 8, 2009)

Isen said:


> I can't tell if this is a serious question or not...Anyway, male.


Okay. Now it makes sense.
No woman dislikes chocolate without being allergic, for God's sake :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> and probably trolling.



About time you wised up.



Sassy said:


> I'm a troll because [. . .]



No, you're a troll because the alternative is that you are actually that god damn stupid, and that is too painful for us to believe. :V

Requesting a ban.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, you're a troll because the alternative is that you are actually that god damn stupid, and that is too painful for us to believe. :V
> 
> Requesting a ban.


Seconded. Is it me, or do the incompetent ones always seem to pop up during summer?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 8, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Seconded. Is it me, or do the incompetent ones always seem to pop up during summer?


I think there have just been an influx of retarded people lately.  I don't think it has to do with the season.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 8, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Seconded. Is it me, or do the incompetent ones always seem to pop up during summer?



because school is out in summer.


----------



## Tomidomino (Jul 8, 2009)

Straight


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because school is out in summer.



This. It's the same problem on /v/. All the younger tween kids (perfect example, the 14 year old Sassy) have nothing better to do all season long because school is out, so they hop online and LOL I TROLL U.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> This. It's the same problem on /v/. All the younger tween kids (perfect example, the 14 year old Sassy) have nothing better to do all season long because school is out, so they hop online and LOL I TROLL U.


I haven't gone to 4chan in quite some time...
Judging from your post, though, I think I'll refrain until summer's over.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't think I posted here yet...  I'm pretty much gay and I live in the gayest part of the gayest city in the US


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

You all influence me too much. :v I've got a black metal ring around my middle finger now. Thanks for pointing it out, I didn't even know this little symbol existed.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 8, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Don't think I posted here yet...  I'm pretty much gay and I live in the gayest part of the gayest city in the US


You're trying too hard. Why don't you just come out and be straight already?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 8, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> You're trying too hard. Why don't you just come out and be straight already?



Been there, done that.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 9, 2009)

Isn't this thread more about sexual _orientation _than preference?

also don't give a crap about my orientation, I guess we'll see what happens


----------



## Sassy (Jul 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> About time you wised up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post reported for abusive behavior toward a new member.




HarleyParanoia said:


> because school is out in summer.





Baron Von Yiffington said:


> This. It's the same problem on /v/. All the younger tween kids (perfect example, the 14 year old Sassy) have nothing better to do all season long because school is out, so they hop online and LOL I TROLL U.





Satan Q. Jones said:


> I haven't gone to 4chan in quite some time...
> Judging from your post, though, I think I'll refrain until summer's over.


protip: the are countries other than America and America2


----------



## Britmike (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I'm gay, and coincidentally that's how I got into the furry community.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 9, 2009)

Straight

Yeah, I waited until the 501th post.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

Sassy said:


> post reported for abusive behavior toward a new member.



ahahahahahahahahaha

After that little troll fest you posted, you're reporting US? Good luck with that.



> protip: the are countries other than America and America2



That has to do with... what? Nobody said a _thing_ about other countries or the US.

Also LAST POST ASEXUALS RULE EVERYONE ELSE DROOLS LULZ


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 9, 2009)

Sassy said:


> post reported for abusive behavior toward a new member.



That's nice.


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's nice.



HAHAHAHAHAHA BANNINGS.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA INFRACTIONS.

Newfags are soooo cute.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> ahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> After that little troll fest you posted, you're reporting US? Good luck with that.
> 
> ...



Hurrah.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA BANNINGS.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA INFRACTIONS.
> 
> Newfags are soooo cute.



I know, right.

It is extra funny because I am banned RIGHT NOW :V


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know, right.
> 
> It is extra funny because I am banned RIGHT NOW :V



It's like time out and little kids.

DON'T DO THAT OR I'LL HAVE YOU SIT IN YOUR ROOM FOR 15 MINUTES WITH YOUR CELLPHONES AND INTERNETS AND GAME CUBES.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It's like time out and little kids.
> 
> DON'T DO THAT OR I'LL HAVE YOU SIT IN YOUR ROOM FOR 15 MINUTES WITH YOUR CELLPHONES AND INTERNETS AND GAME CUBES.



YOU THREW A ROCK. IM TELLING.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> DON'T DO THAT OR I'LL HAVE YOU SIT IN YOUR ROOM FOR 15 MINUTES WITH YOUR CELLPHONES AND INTERNETS AND GAME CUBES.



Ahahaha, I always thought that when my parents told me to go to my room when I was younger.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 9, 2009)

I like guys and girls. =)


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I might as well be asexual. People as mean and ugly as myself don't get laid.


Quote'd for lulz - I'm not ugly, but I 'aint a stud either - so asexuality it is for me.

Also *points at above posts* we shall now lol at the bannings.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

RamboFox said:


> Quote'd for lulz - I'm not ugly, but I 'aint a stud either - so asexuality it is for me.



You're being celibate. Not asexual.

Huge difference.


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You're being celibate. Not asexual.
> 
> Huge difference.


Ok...?

No, actually - I'm open to long term relationships. It's just that I'm disinterested in things such as sex.


----------



## Corto (Jul 9, 2009)

Over 500 replies, so locked.

Anyone's free to start the thread again.


----------

